# What stores make starfire tanks?



## air (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm looking for a 30-40g long, preferably starfire. Does anyone know how much that would cost?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I know miracle aquariums makes them, maybe find one of their dealers nearby, or you might even be close to miracle aquariums to just pick one up, they have a price list on their web site to


----------



## Mau5 (Oct 14, 2012)

Price wise I think it'd be a better idea to check out some pre-made tanks at Aqua Inspiration or Min Jiang Aquarium. But yeah, Miracles is the only custom tank maker I know of around here.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Mike @ Advanced Reef Aquatics in Milton. John @ North American Fish Breeders.


----------



## air (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the stores. I'll call them for a quote. : )


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

what size are you looking for?


----------



## air (Nov 1, 2012)

Approx 36-40"w 14"h 14"d

I've looked at the tanks on the AI website but the sizes aren't exactly what I wanted... The prices are decent though... Hopefully the custom ones would be reasonable.


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Take a look at Aqua Inspiration they have ADA style starphire tanks.

http://http://www.aquainspiration.com/nproductdetail.asp?PIN=AT&PNAME=AI&PSIZE=CB606060&PTYPE=Starfire%20Tank


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

I second AI. When I went to buy Netlea substrate, I saw that a lot of their show tanks are starfire, I believe.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

what is an ADA style tank? how does it look different?


----------



## air (Nov 1, 2012)

I looked at the starfire tanks on AI's website, they are either too big/too small. They don't have skinny wide tanks..


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

im placing an order with miracles, but wont see it for 6-8 weeks. Just so ya know, they are pretty busy right now.

theres a 36x13x13 tank for sale on kijiji right now, take a look or PM me for the info.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Aquatic Kingdom also sells Starfire tanks now


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

How much did a miracle 40g long cost? Is it rimless starfire?


----------

